# How to get bark off a natural fork?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, im new here and make natural forks but when i cut all the bark off with a knife it just dosn't look very good. Can you please tell me how to get it off without cutting into the wood?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I would use a rasp.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use an electricians knife. It has two blades, one knife blade and one screwdriver blade. The screwdriver blade is not sharp and takes the bark off without nicking the wood. You can find these for ~$7.00 to $30.00. Mine is a cheap Chinese knock-off.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know for sure but you could boil the wood.

It works for most things that need peeling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, Henry in panama i used your way and now have a smooth beautiful slingshot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A piece of broken glass works very good.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have heard putting the fork in the freezer the night before helps.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Epic slinger said:


> Thanks guys, Henry in panama i used your way and now have a smooth beautiful slingshot.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

The quickest, and best way, I've found is using a paint scraper like the one below. It's amazingly fast on green and semi-dry wood.

It'll take the bark off and skim over sap wood so you arent left with knicks and such.

Some wood you can even use your finger nail to peel off bark in strips (the best way) as the sapwood and all it's beauty remain

untouched.

Anyhow, try one of these they work great.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The back of the same knife blade you skinned it with...always works for me...or the back of a brass key on softer wood.


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

let the wood dry in the sun for a week and then use your favorite knife to shave the bark off.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

All great suggetions. I personally use a straight Swedish draw or push knife as the blade is smaller than a standard curved draw knife and easier to control in the area between the forks. For reference the following link is provided: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=swedish%20draw%20knife&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CFEQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.garrettwade.com%2Fswedish-push-knife%2Fp%2F04D04.04%2F&ei=1gjcUbfaGNHH4AP96YD4AQ&usg=AFQjCNFOq7cl1XUja-CHtKUrAifXbBj22A&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dmg


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I always tend to choose a natural fork slightly larger than that which I intend to finish with, a good sharp knife like a Norwegian pukko makes short work of it. Then you can shape a bit further and a few scratches don't matter.


----------

